# A little known Ad-blocker...



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

...but a lot more effective than AdBlock is uBlock Origin. I've since disabled AdBlock on everything and run this instead. It's a lot more potent at blocking everything, AdBlock will actually get some ads that break through, and then on one of forums I frequent it just up and gave up the ghost as it was almost not effective anymore, but uBlock puts a stop to that.

It's an easy add on for Chrome and Firefox which are what I use.

Just an FYI.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Checking it out Hayjosh... I just added it to Chrome.


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Adblocker has a downside, you know. When you run it on this site, whoever owns haytalk it isnt getting paid for your visits to their site... Ya know - and bringing in the money they use to keep this site running. When you use it on YouTube, whoever made the video isnt making any money off of you watching it.

Folks have spent a LOT of time and energy and money bringing you the content you enjoy for free online, and you're basically "stealing" it from them, if you run this type of thing. You being here is not free, it costs a sites advertisers money, thereby making the site worth running for whoever owns it.

I would politely ask anyone who doesnt want to see ads to make a small donation to whatever site they're on ($5-$20/year) and then run adblocker if they want; or get YouTube red ($10 a month, and you dont see any ads - your subscription fee pays the content creators that you watch) on that site, so you're not just "taking" from the creators, but giving back to them. They do a lot for us, making the internet sites and content available to us all, IMHO its not right to keep them from making pennies off each of us in exchange for us enjoying their services.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't care if I see ads, I do care that 30 ads on a page make my browser run so slow the pages hardly load. If people don't want ads blocked, then the creators of said ads need to create a format that doesn't kill your browser. Until that point, people will continue to block ads. Not to mention ads on some pages can be a source of malicious content.

I do donate to my favorite sites, including Wikipedia. And Wiki doesn't even run ads on its page.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Had to switch up computers and forgot what is was like not having Adblocker on. uBlock Origin works much better than Adblocker did.


----------

